# NATO summit 2014 in......Newport!



## DrRingDing (Nov 1, 2013)

*




*
_Newport on a typical Saturday night._
*



NATO Summit 2014
As Wales’ leading business destination and one of the UK’s finest international conference venues, The Celtic Manor Resort will be a fitting host for The NATO Summit in 2014. 

Celtic Manor Resort Chairman, Sir Terry Matthews says,

“We are honoured to be welcoming such a momentous and prestigious global event to Wales and look forward to showcasing the Resort on the world stage.”

Click to expand...


http://www.celtic-manor.com/news-item
*


----------



## dylanredefined (Nov 4, 2013)

Why the hate for NATO in newport?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2013)

take a guess, go on


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2013)

Celtic Manor is where they held the Ryder Cup last year? I'm guessing it is pretty swish - mind you it is a golf course - is it easy to defend?

all Johnny Taliban needs to do is book 18 for an afternoon - plenty of holes for packages about


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah it is a 'resort' on a hill by the m4


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 4, 2013)

On a hill?


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2013)

yeah


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2013)

ere


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 5, 2013)

RTS style party on the M4 with fireworks aimed sensibly.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2014)

this is a bit off!
http://www.corporatewatch.org/?lid=5209


> Campaigner followed from home by Counter Terror Command
> January 21st, 2014


----------



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2014)

and here is the vid


----------



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2014)

I foresee the whole thing turning into a security wankfest in the runup and during the event, especially as they seem already keen to 'have a word' with activists.

there is a twitter account set up by activists: @NoNATOnewport for anyone interested.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 28, 2014)

Oh good. An excuse to play this.




Casnewydd is apparently so bereft of things to say about it, even a song taking the piss had to take quite a lot of references from Wales generally.


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 29, 2014)

ddraig said:


> this is a bit off!
> http://www.corporatewatch.org/?lid=5209



Targeting older activists who are highly unlikely to talk?

They're just trying to intimidate the wider group rather than making any real attempt to find a grass.


----------



## ddraig (May 26, 2014)

Newport Rising and the Anarchist Travelling Circus from today 26th May to 1st June

https://www.anarchistaction.net/2014/04/04/newport-rising/

location


> *Venue announced: 95-96 Commercial St, NP20 1LU. Map is here. *


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 26, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ere



I've driven past that a few times. Always assumed it was a prison tbh.


----------



## Tankus (May 26, 2014)

I've stayed there yonks ago .....I was rather impressed that I had my own PlayStation in my room


----------



## ddraig (May 29, 2014)

"YEAH!! WE GET TO PLAY WITH GUNS AND STUFF, WOOOHOOO"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-27609759

bit of footage of the Newport Rising venue too, from the outside obviously!


----------



## likesfish (May 29, 2014)

Except you just get shouted at by the US secret service and made to be there bitches.
who have absouletly no sense of humour  even less so if you point out who they are guarding  dan quayle wasnt worth shooting .
   Not at all bitter about spending two hours wading through a marsh trying to find a slightly deranged bird watcher


----------



## ddraig (Jun 3, 2014)

some pics of an action on sat
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2014/05/516832.html?c=on#c300396
banner drop against EADS
http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2014/05/516816.html


> EADS is AIRBUS under another name, a major profiteer of war. The company manufactures the Eurofighter Typhoon Jet and 'drones' including some with nuclear warheads. EADS is also involved in the surveillance technology business. Under the name CASSIDIAN they have sponsored workshops at the Newport Council owned Riverfront Theatre and Arts Centre.
> 
> The Celtic Manor, where the NATO Summit will be hosted, has held EADS events. EADS has helped to write the Newport City Council policy for the future of the city through Simon Gibson of WESLEY CLOVER, a sister company to The Celtic Manor. Both are owned by Terry Matthews. Gibson's report 'The ReNewport Report', proposes that Newport should become a 'Test Bed Laboratory' and a 'Safer City' like Singapore which has been a 'beneficiary' of EADS surveillance technology.
> 
> The NATO Summit is an opportunity for EADS to showcase its warmongering technology and increase its business through NATO procurement. EADS is a major player in the Arms Industry and makes huge profits from the death and mutilation of victims of war around the world.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 7, 2014)

Sue Lent, peace activist and deputy leader of Cardiff Council supporting the peace summit in opposition to NATO 
fair play 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/deputy-cardiff-council-leader-sue-7231349


----------



## teqniq (Jun 7, 2014)

Fair play indeed


----------



## Supine (Jun 7, 2014)

Tbf nothing exciting ever happens in Newport. At least this gives people something to talk about, maybe GLC will do a rap.

Bloody expensive round of golf is all I know about the venue.


----------



## Ranbay (Jun 7, 2014)

I got a free subaway on Monday in Newport.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 8, 2014)

38 schools to shut in Newport for NATO conference!
this is for traffic and not protests
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28206150


> Protests are planned around the summit and there are also traffic concerns.
> 
> Newport has 48 primary schools and nine secondary schools.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Jul 8, 2014)

The cops are currently using Cardiff as a practise venue for their VIP motorcades


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2014)

action by anarchists shut the army recruitment place in Cardiff today
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/local-news/anti-nato-protestors-taken-roof-cardiff-7506179

also video of past action in Newport


----------



## seventh bullet (Jul 29, 2014)

The 'action' looks a bit preachy at the 'normals.'

I'm assuming you hope it doesn't attract too many weirdos like this?



> I live in Barracks Wood Newport and have been post anti- New World Order vids on my facebook to try to wake up the sheeple about the banking system run by the Bilderberg family. Due to my illness which is a pain issue I have been tied to Newport. But at last they have come to my town and I attend to disrupt, shout to wake up the people up to the fact they are slaves to the petro-dollar. I am 48 years old and my liver is not too good so I want to make this my fight and I don't give a fuck if the 'blue meanies' know who I am cause I am fucking angry there are more billionaires and the highest amount of dying children through hunger or drones. Count me in D Murphy.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2014)

severe road closures in Cardiff for the NATO confernce
shutting the main road in a major city for a whole week to put a fence up so they can have some food!! 
city hall will be closed for at least 2 or days to staff and public
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-road-closures-7580267

pic of fence going up in Newport


----------



## teqniq (Aug 7, 2014)

So it's true then. I heard something briefly on Radio Cardiff earlier about security fencing in the city centre. This whole wankfest is looking like turning into a complete pain in the arse.


----------



## likesfish (Aug 7, 2014)

Tbf crapita have taken over army recruitment so theres no way the anarchists in their wildest dreams could be as disruptive as crapita's new improved serivice


----------



## ddraig (Aug 7, 2014)

and a nice threat re even getting near the fence
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28685287


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> and a nice threat re even getting near the fence
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28685287



What I take away from that article is, 'all the coppers will be in South Wales, so the rest of the coutry will be fair game'


----------



## teqniq (Aug 15, 2014)

Nato Summit 2014: Barry Minor Injuries Unit could be temporarily closed as Cardiff and Vale University Health Board plans triage for city centre



> A minor injuries unit in Barry could be shut during the Nato Summit as health bosses try to staff a triage centre to support police and ambulance crews in the heart of Cardiff.
> 
> Cardiff and Vale University Health Board says it is to set up a temporary “triage and treat” service in the city centre as part of plans to support the summit.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Aug 15, 2014)

Cardiff's Nato Summit Ring of Steel fence... An excessive intrusion on one of the city's most popular parks - or a vital security measure?



> If you are a world leader facing daily threats to your life, seeing a fence around the venue for a meal at a major international defence conference might be reassuring.
> 
> *But what do the people of Cardiff think about the huge, intrusive metal fence that will dominate the city’s treasured Bute Park for the best part of a month, with major central areas blocked off to the public.*



It looks pretty shit tbh, thankfully I don't ride or walk though there often otherwise I'd be really pissed off.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 15, 2014)

There have been all manner of summits in Cardiff. You can still see (in the Hayes) one of the many internet info booths they installed to make Cardiff look all uber modern Tourist friendly. Never ever seen anyone use one. 

They never installed a ruddy great fence before. Don't see why they need to take over Bute Park this time. 

Useless fence though. You could be over that in a flash with a simple £20 step ladder.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 15, 2014)

anyone who gets near/over the fence (not that anyone will try!) will be arrested/shot


----------



## nogojones (Aug 15, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Nato Summit 2014: Barry Minor Injuries Unit could be temporarily closed as Cardiff and Vale University Health Board plans triage for city centre




Why's this? Is it because the roads are closed up by the ambulance depot and they can deal with minor injuries in town, or are they expecting an increase in head injuries from blunt objects?


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 16, 2014)

ddraig said:


> anyone who gets near/over the fence (not that anyone will try!) will be arrested/shot



You've declared UDI? 

About fucking time.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 16, 2014)

uh? 
quiquaquo


----------



## ddraig (Aug 17, 2014)

38 track digital Benefit Compilation for No NATO Cymru
by Afiach
https://afiach.bandcamp.com/album/stop-killing-people-you-twats-benefit-comp-for-stop-nato-cymru


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)

roads closed weeks before dinner in Cardiff


but who is causing the chaos today according to the bbc?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/wales/


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

Them fucking Nato's coming over here etc....


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

It says no right turn love......











and your even further back now.....


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## teqniq (Aug 18, 2014)

fucking bad joke


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)

and now people will moan when too late

can i re post your pics mate? B0B2oo9 
e2a just the first one
great pic! you could/should sell that! syndicate it


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

go for it mate, no issue with reposting ddraig


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

Will take more tomorrow from the roof and that.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 18, 2014)

ddraig B0B2oo9 you might want to post the pics to twitter with the #NoNATO hashtag or similar


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 18, 2014)

Seems like effort....


----------



## ddraig (Aug 18, 2014)

mini peace festival in Bridgend cancelled by venue. Not even in Newport or Cardiff!
http://bridgendgreens.wordpress.com...led-off-by-venue-after-police-get-involved-2/




			
				Andy Chyba said:
			
		

> I was gutted to receive a phone call from the manager of the Three Horseshoes to say that the pubs owners had instructed him to cancel the Mini Peace Festival after the Police had contacted them to raise ‘concerns’ over the event. I have not got full details of what was said, but it appears they mentioned my name specifically and may have suggested that that as known political activist they may have to ‘monitor’ the event. This has evidently spooked the pub owners into not wanting to be involved at all.
> 
> I can only apologise to all the people, and performers in particular, that had so generously committed to supporting the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Aug 18, 2014)

B0B2oo9 said:


> Seems like effort....


----------



## teqniq (Aug 18, 2014)

So the OB are being a bit cunty even as far away as Bridgend, this does not bode well.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 18, 2014)

I dont get this Cardiff nonsense. Says a lot for the dining facilities at the Celtic Manor


----------



## teqniq (Aug 18, 2014)

I bet it's some sort of vanity thing to do with the Welsh Assembly.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

the music college ain't all that either! bits i've seen anyway


----------



## quiquaquo (Aug 19, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-massive-steel-7630582


----------



## Dan U (Aug 19, 2014)

Christ, look at the state of Cardiff. Why put a fence around a castle. It's, erm, a fucking castle.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 19, 2014)

i think it must be more for them to have their own road too
and because they can of course


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2014)

Theres more gates outside the Hilton, big fucking yellow things... will add photo tonight.


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 20, 2014)

I was annoyed at the weekend since ugly fence for 1 mile of the A449 next to hotel grounds shut off the lay by I regularly stop on after coming off the M4.   Normally highways agency sign when laybys are temporarily closed.  If these events have to happen why can't they use some remote island or take over Worthy Farm in Somerset - it would save a lot in fencing costs and inconvenience to public.


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2014)

Would love to do some ballons up the stone circle with Obama....


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

they had a dinner in the castle during the golf and Obama attended
there wasn't all this fuss then, sure they had divers in the castle moat and checked the drains but none of this fence crap

plus with so many police surely they could line the road on the night of the dinner rather than shutting the road for 2 weeks!


----------



## Ranbay (Aug 20, 2014)

It's worse today, these are all over Cardiff, Queen street, St Mary street etc, you wont even get near the fence let alone the Castle.


----------



## teqniq (Aug 20, 2014)

I saw the ones in St.Mary's St from a distance, I had a nasty feeling they might be yet more nonsense


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

why the fuck do they need that on queen st???

can understand by the hilton

those black things are what they have outside houses of parliament


----------



## teqniq (Aug 20, 2014)

What would be really nice right now is if some enterprising individual with a truck and a Hiab who was into recycling turned up in the middle of the night and removed them.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

you wouldn't get on either street


----------



## teqniq (Aug 20, 2014)

No, it was only wishful thinking anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

article on NATO themed event in Newport, celebration of militarism 
http://dailywales.net/2014/08/15/uk-government-organises-nato-themed-celebration-of-militarism/







> The NATO themed event, announced by Westminster’s latest Welsh lackey, Stephen Crabb, is a family friendly celebration of all things military.
> 
> It includes military chefs cooking up military food while various troops of soldiers show off their military vehicles and weaponry.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Aug 20, 2014)

more on the yellow gates in Cardiff. dinner is over 2 weeks away and this shit is already in place!
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-cardiff-ring-7646044


----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2014)

is there a date set for the key action? the summit goes on for a while doesnt it?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2014)

Summit is only 2 days I think on 3 and 4 or 4 and 5.
All actions on nonatonewport site I believe


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2014)

Coppers told to bring nice pillows with them for a nice rest

http://metro.co.uk/2014/08/20/police-asked-to-consider-bringing-pillow-for-nato-summit-4840498/


----------



## ChrisD (Aug 21, 2014)

the illuminated signs on M4 all say   "Nato  4 & 5 September"

as though inviting us to the party....  I still think they ought to have the summit somewhere remote like Rockall.

https://www.gov.uk/government/topical-events/nato-summit-wales-cymru-2014

_"On 4 to 5 September 2014, Wales will host the largest gathering of international leaders ever to take place in Britain as the UK hosts the NATO summit. President Obama, Chancellor Merkel, and President Hollande are expected to attend along with leaders and senior ministers from around 60 other countries.

The summit comes as NATO draws down from its longest ever mission in Afghanistan and against a backdrop of instability in Ukraine. It is an opportunity to ensure that NATO continues to be at the forefront of building stability in an unpredictable world."_


----------



## twentythreedom (Aug 21, 2014)

Fucking hell, that is an insane level of security


----------



## ddraig (Aug 21, 2014)

Just for a dinner in Cardiff too!


----------



## Dan U (Aug 22, 2014)

bizarrely this came up in conversation while i was queuing to buy fruit and veg at my local market in surrey earlier.

some lad from Cardiff saying his Mum was livid with the whole thing/disruption.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 22, 2014)

Does the fucking fence stretch to Surrey now?


----------



## Dan U (Aug 22, 2014)

nogojones said:


> Does the fucking fence stretch to Surrey now?


----------



## phoenixlily (Aug 24, 2014)

Gareth Bundy wrote this about The Fence 

http://wearecardiff.co.uk/2014/08/23/the-ring-of-steel-a-security-fence-essay-by-gareth-bundy/

load of photos on there and such.

Also has anyone seen this Twitter feed? 

https://twitter.com/obamainthediff

I tweeted it back in jest, then started getting paranoid that my house/brain is being bugged by the NSA...





THE FENCE!


----------



## ddraig (Aug 24, 2014)

didn't think i could respect Ray more than i do already and he keeps on doing the do and walking the walk!








> The inspirational Councillor Ray Davies at the ceremonial awarding of a Nato flag to the City of Newport - a ceremony of über-militarism and celebration of warmongering imperialism carried out on the exact spot where soldiers massacred the Chartists, illustrating our Ruling Class's continuing contempt for democracy.


----------



## nogojones (Aug 24, 2014)

Sound fella, but when him and his mates get together for a sing song its all too much for me


----------



## 1927 (Aug 24, 2014)

I don't know if I already posted my thoughts on here, but I really don't understand the level of security. 

Visit the White House in DC and you can stand outside within 50 yards of the Oval Office without any of this!


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 24, 2014)

1927 said:


> I don't know if I already posted my thoughts on here, but I really don't understand the level of security.
> 
> Visit the White House in DC and you can stand outside within 50 yards of the Oval Office without any of this!



This really is not going to be another Genoa.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2014)

Apology piece on R4 'Today" just now cos they kept on saying the summit was being held in Cardiff! As part of their contrition they played GLC's "newport state of mind" and interviewed John Rutledge.

I'm not kiddin "I'll bet you a fiver..."


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2014)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-ring-steel-ahead-Nato-conference-week.html


> A spokesperson from the force said: ‘Due to the sheer size and scale of the summit some disruption is inevitable, however, we will be working with the organisers and doing all we can to minimise this.’
> 
> It is not yet known how much the bill for security will cost but it is expected to be published by the Welsh Government after the event.
> 
> ...


----------



## osterberg (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's details from Stop the War on Saturday's demo and other stuff that's happening .
http://stopwar.org.uk/events/national-protests-no-new-wars-no-to-nato-protests#.U_3KPfldXSm


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2014)

Posted by No NATO Newport on FB



> I had a phone call from the Pen and Wig today. The police had contacted them to say the pub should not hold any No Nato Newport meetings there, or they would surround the place and close it down.
> 
> This must be the soft and smiley community approach we have been led to expect from Gwent Police.
> 
> We've been having regular meetings there since February without a hint of trouble of any kind. A very nice venue I must say. Oddly enough we have no more meetings planned.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2014)

Create the fear
Not much else for them to do yet


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2014)

I have a feeling that next week may be a little difficult.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 27, 2014)

fair play to Cllr Bridges 
not that the LibDem administration would have done anything different
Berman wouldn't have turned this down
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/incoming/south-wales-echo-letters-wednesday-7676142


> No-one stood up to summit organisers
> 
> I have seen a couple of times now that Cardiff council has defended the disruption being caused by the Nato summit by saying that the cost is being met by the UK Government rather than the council.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Aug 27, 2014)

Yea I saw that too, like I said upthread I suspect the whole Cardiff thing is an exercise in vanity, that and egos.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

more pics in nationals





http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/pic...ff-and-Newport-in-pictures.html?frame=3018335
and Kim Howells is a dick


----------



## nogojones (Aug 28, 2014)

Kim Howells was always a dick


----------



## ddraig (Aug 28, 2014)

still trying to make up for his FARC gaffe init


----------



## nogojones (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't think that was a gaffe on his part, only that he got called up on it. He was a shit during the strike and he's slowly got shitter


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

NATO flags are flying above Cardiff castle


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 29, 2014)

We'll be at Newport tomorrow by 1 pm. If we're allowed to get there by train, that is


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

what a load of shit! 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-28958292


----------



## nogojones (Aug 29, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> We'll be at Newport tomorrow by 1 pm. If we're allowed to get there by train, that is


why do you think the trains will be dodgy?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 29, 2014)

dirty hippy marxist communists descend on a childrens play area!!! the HORROR
who is paying for this? 
nevermind the £50million+ for the security operation

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/11440889.Protesters_move_in_as_Nato_summit_nears/

oh, and the peace camp is open


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 29, 2014)

two different streams of protests

stop nato

no to nato


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 29, 2014)

ddraig said:


> http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/11440889.Protesters_move_in_as_Nato_summit_nears/


'On behalf of the Labour Group, the majority political group, in Newport City Council we would like to welcome you as delegates to our home City'.

'In common with all decent and right-minded people we look forward to the prospect of political, not military, solutions'.


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 30, 2014)

nogojones said:


> why do you think the trains will be dodgy?




Sorry, I wasn't clear. I was wondering more about really heavy policing at Newport station (and everywhere) tbh. But yes, that rushed post from me must have looked over-paranoid.

We'll still be coming along anyway.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2014)

That'll learn 'em.


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2014)

i didn't do it!
can't tell if you are being sarky or not...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm more than likely just being a grumpy knobend tbf


----------



## ddraig (Aug 30, 2014)

RT report from today
http://rt.com/uk/183940-nato-summit-protest-march/


----------



## William of Walworth (Aug 31, 2014)

Not sure about numbers in Newport, but higher 100s (600?) to 1000 tops? 

I'm not good at estimating these things.

Still, was very glad to be there


----------



## nogojones (Aug 31, 2014)

ddraig said:


> RT report from today
> http://rt.com/uk/183940-nato-summit-protest-march/





Wow! Bruce Kents' eyebrows are making a break for freedom


----------



## ddraig (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2014)

bins sealed already! not like they can check them on the 3rd or something is it now!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2014)

caption?


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2014)

had this beauty in town earlier too


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 1, 2014)

Somebody should have played them this:


----------



## SpackleFrog (Sep 1, 2014)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Oh good. An excuse to play this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bugger.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 1, 2014)

Just in Cardiff city centre earlier I have seen a Community support officer get a little old lady to retrieve a fat envelope from a rubbish bin she's just put it in. It got more ridiculous as she pulled a couple of pieces of paper out of it to show him and chucked the rest of the still-fat envelope back in the bin. I did not see what happened next. I have never seen so many cops in town.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2014)

needed the benny hill theme for this lot yesterday
100 odd of them





http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-police-officers-7697281


----------



## ddraig (Sep 1, 2014)

ffs


> A police spokesman said: “Residents should not be alarmed by these, they are essential to test our procedures alongside our mutual aid policing colleagues and partners from the military.
> 
> “We are grateful to the public for their continued support and we apologise in advance for any disruption these activities may cause.”


fair bit of copter activity today!
by Alex Darby

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-helicopters-fly-7702879


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 1, 2014)

There was loads of them all lined up ready to land.... mental


----------



## Gavin Bl (Sep 1, 2014)

three of them thundered right over the top of the house this arvo - sounded like the end of the world!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 2, 2014)

Quelle fucking surprise

Big businesses including Airbus and General Dynamics backing the Nato Summit in Wales


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

Few arrests yesterday at No Borders demo then a rumour later on about arrest at castle


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

allegedly bloke was in castle for 3 hrs, spent 15 hrs in cell and judge said no charges as police were apparently a shambles!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 3, 2014)

Mayor of Newport has tweets deleted by council 
http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne...s_Twitter_account__went_down__after_Obama_row


> Matthew Evans said: “I can confirm that I will not have a role in welcoming delegates to the host city, or to any of the schools they might visit. I heard that this morning – I was told the mayor would not have any involvement in events going on.”
> 
> After he took to the mayor’s official Twitter feed to tell people, his tweets later disappeared from the timeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## spartacus mills (Sep 3, 2014)

I was in Cardiff yesterday and I must say the sight of hordes of armed bozos patrolling the streets made me feel much safer as I did my pants shopping at TK Maxx... and I greatly enjoyed the soothing sound of low flying helicopters _constantly_ circling overhead as I supped my pint in the hazy Hayes sunshine.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 3, 2014)

Footpaths are closed around Rhoose  . with a copper every 100 metres on the outside perimeter ...rented minibuses full of them driving up and down the village ....happy bunch, must be all that overtime	,lot of women and London accents


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 3, 2014)

To assuage any fears they may have of al-Qaeda, ISIS or the EDL launching sneak Scud missile attacks on them from Bristol, I should like to report to the gymrodyr across the channel that Cheshire Constabulary and Police Scotland have secured the car park at Hengrove Leisure Park by fashionable Knowle West.

I can further report that (i) none of them seems capable of parking a van, and (ii) they have managed the impossible, and sucked all the atmosphere out of the local Premier Inn and the adjacent Brewer's Fayre.

ETA: Pic


----------



## teqniq (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)

and extra barriers for the food tonight as the fence, moat and castle walls aren't enough


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2014)

At least two helicopters over Cardiff atm - I am not at the demo, at work alas.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)

fuck


----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2014)

> @tombfowler: Still lots of chanting with with intermittent speeches over the megaphone. Thousands here #stopnato #NATOSummitUK


----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## teqniq (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Sep 4, 2014)

at least 2 arrests, possibly more
also a Welsh language sign was forcibly taken from a protestor by police


----------



## likesfish (Sep 4, 2014)

They showed off the new tank thing we are going to buy nearly 600 of.

 Its probably a world beating tank thing pity its over 25 years late and the Mod pissed over a billion quid away fucking about trying to buy a tank like thing with gunas nobody has ever built a tank like thing with a gun 

Oh wait


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-29070324
4 arrests


----------



## nogojones (Sep 5, 2014)

They shipped some of the arrested up to Merthyr. I don't know if that was just to make their life more awkward or if they were keeping the Cardiff custody suites open in case they needed to fill them with other folks


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

photos from last night by Jim Wood
http://www.jimwoodphotojournalist.net/2014/09/natowales-summit-2014-cardiff-banquet.html


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-number-arrests-7722287

also




http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-best-pictures-7725289


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 5, 2014)

Went round a few of the bristol hotels last night - OB and other horrible looking types everywhere. That probably just for bottom level functionaries.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

yeah one of their arguments for the economic 'boost' is that every hotel from Swindon to Swansea is booked out.
and where does that money go? to international chains with some minimum wage scraps for the odd local


----------



## teqniq (Sep 5, 2014)

The city centre was like a ghost town yesterday, the indoor market closed at 4pm so the local traders have taken a hit I reckon.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

course they have
but but but the delegates may bring their wives and kiddies back one day, they just might!
and we got to be on telly for a few seconds
all well worth it


----------



## Clint Iguana (Sep 5, 2014)

ddraig said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-29070324
> 4 arrests


one of the four was a legal observer trying to had a bust card with solicitor details to someone being arrested for wearing a mask


----------



## ddraig (Sep 5, 2014)

after working hard all week too, must be exhausted
fair play and thanks to all the legal observers


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 5, 2014)

nogojones said:


> They shipped some of the arrested *up to Merthyr*.



Cruel and unusual punishment! 

(Sorry ... )


----------



## brogdale (Sep 5, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> Cruel and unusual punishment!
> 
> (Sorry ... )


But on the upside...upon release, they can drown their sorrows with Dai-the-gas in the Anchor and then fall across the road to Hing Hongs...


----------



## quiquaquo (Sep 5, 2014)

Check the freaks out here (slide show): http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/2014/09/04/foto/galles_vertice_nato-94977690/1/#2


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2014)

lol, lies
FridgeMagnet 
couldn't stretch to amonia filled snooker balls 
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-security-checks-7731411


> Anti-Nato anarchists planned to launch industrial-size fireworks, flares, smoke canisters and tennis balls filled with paint at world leaders as they arrived for a Nato Summit dinner at Cardiff Castle, we can reveal.
> 
> Assistant Chief Constable Chris Armitt, the man in charge of leading what has been dubbed the largest policing operation in UK history, said an explosives dog sniffed out the gun powder in the fireworks during regular security checks around Castle Street ahead of the Thursday night dinner.
> 
> ...


----------



## teqniq (Sep 8, 2014)

The military hardware was still down the bay today - but I think it may have left later on. Meanwhile the OB zoom around in their nice toys toting machine guns and doubtless getting paid lots of dosh for it












Baywatch with guns


----------



## ddraig (Sep 8, 2014)

apparently at least 50,000 people went to see military stuff down the bay
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/nato-summit-2014-thousands-flock-7733565


----------



## Ranbay (Sep 8, 2014)

Had to drive down there yesterday was fucking lucky i know the back roads!


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2014)

Israeli consul calls for Cardiff Deputy Lord Mayor to resign or be sacked over rally speech



> Israel's honorary consul in Wales has called for the resignation or sacking of Cardiff’s Deputy Lord Mayor following the emergence of a videoed speech in which he referred to missiles launched by Hamas against Israel as “toy rockets”.
> 
> Cardiff businessman Philip Kaye said comments made by Labour councillor Ali Ahmed during a “No Nato” rally in Newport on August 30 were “deeply offensive” to the Jewish community.
> 
> ...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 9, 2014)

looks like theres more coppers than was hunting Moaty


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Israeli consul calls for Cardiff Deputy Lord Mayor to resign or be sacked over rally speech


this is such a load of crap
can't be having a Councillor with convictions now can we!


----------



## ddraig (Sep 9, 2014)

look at this!!  
a tiny child holding a shell ffs
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-29100575


----------



## likesfish (Sep 12, 2014)

The event proved to be so popular, the Royal Navy had to temporarily close the queue to board Type 45 destroyer HMS Duncan, which was more than two hours' long.


----------



## ddraig (Sep 13, 2014)

vice apparently followed protestors for a few days
http://www.vice.com/en_uk/read/anti-nato-summit-2014-protest-camp-373


----------



## ddraig (Nov 5, 2014)

so most of the costs for Newport council came under 'satutory obligations' yet facilitating the peace camp and marches is apparently not statutory and cost *£46,581*
unbelievable


> The report adds: "Many of the council’s involvement within the Nato Summit preparations fell within existing statutory obligations. It was therefore determined that only additional costs should be recorded. These additional costs primarily related to the operational response costs of the protest marches and the peace camp."



http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/news/11579876.Newport_council_waiting_for_decision_on_Nato_costs


----------



## ddraig (Nov 11, 2014)

everyone arrested at NATO stuff that have been up in court so far have all had their cases thrown out
including those that occupied barclays in Newport over El-bit investment!
result

http://www.southwalesargus.co.uk/ne...esters_who_glued_themselves_to_Barclays_desks



> He also said there was doubt over whether the protesters had been ordered to leave or simply requested.
> 
> “In my opinion there was a sloppy approach to this by police, particularly as they have charged the wrong offence in the first place”, he said.
> 
> ...


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2015)

another result! 
2 got no charges today, free to go!   (from DPRTE arms fair protest not nato)

big up Bristol Defendant Solidarity 


> Two anti-militarists are up in court this coming week, having been accused of disrupting last year’s DPRTE arms fair in Cardiff. The pair are due to stand trial on Tuesday 6th January 2015 at Cardiff Magistrates Court and could potentially face custodial sentences.
> 
> They are accused of damaging the luxury goods of DPRTE arms dealers -including a £400 suit and a £200 pair of designer shoes - with childrens play paint.
> 
> According to it's website, DPTRE (the Defense Procurement, Research, Technology and Exportability exhibition) is the "UK’s Premier Defense Procurement Event" and is now being hosted annually at Cardiff Motorpoint arena. Their first time hosting the arms fair in Cardiff was on the the 8th of October 2014, with exhibitors at DPRTE include BAE Systems, the world’s 3rd largest arms producer with a very special relationship with the UK government & Saudi dictatorship. BAE also supplies Israel with the tools to wage war on the Palestinans and after the horrors seen perpetrated by Israel over the summer, from bombing a UN school to the killing of children playing on a beach, there is no doubt that BAE systems is complicit in these crimes through it's arming of the Israeli state. - See more at: http://www.radicalwales.org/2015/01/opposing-dprte-arms-fair-in-caridff.html#sthash.ye9rz9Yt.dpuf


http://www.radicalwales.org/2015/01/opposing-dprte-arms-fair-in-caridff.html


----------



## ddraig (Mar 9, 2015)

https://netpol.org/2015/03/09/nato-summit-police-stop-search/




> _Last September demonstrators and Legal observers were being bussed from the Stop NATO peace camp in Tredegar Park to the anti war demonstration taking place in Newport, where the No to NATO group joined, among others, the Campaign for Nuclear Disarmament (CND) to march on to Celtic Manor resort which was hosting the summit itself._
> 
> _Shortly after leaving the peace camp the bus was pulled over by police using section 1 of PACE. The main power used on a daily basis by police. It allows police officers to stop and search a person or vehicle for stolen or prohibited articles. The power can only be exercised if the officer has “reasonable grounds” for suspicion. Stop and Search and Stop and Account are always being abused by the police to gain information and intelligence. Here is a prime example of that abuse of power._


----------

